# Need a Sponsor



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

Need some advice here. I want to attend the part-time/reserve academy that is coming up in January. I need a PD to sponsor me. The PD I thought would sponsor me is dragging their heels and not giving me a straight yes/no answer. How can I go about finding a PD to sponsor me? I work 6 days a week, 10 hours a day, part time college at night twice a week. Can't devote any time to Auxillary PD right now and can't leave the job I am working to try and dispatch somewhere.

How can I find a PD that is willing to give me a sponsor to get the training I need to at least make me competitive for finding a job? :whaasup:


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

fjmas1976 said:


> Need some advice here. I want to attend the part-time/reserve academy that is coming up in January. I need a PD to sponsor me. The PD I thought would sponsor me is dragging their heels and not giving me a straight yes/no answer. How can I go about finding a PD to sponsor me? I work 6 days a week, 10 hours a day, part time college at night twice a week. Can't devote any time to Auxillary PD right now and can't leave the job I am working to try and dispatch somewhere.
> 
> How can I find a PD that is willing to give me a sponsor to get the training I need to at least make me competitive for finding a job? :whaasup:


If you have no time for even an Auxiliary department which may require at the most: twice a month attendance then how are you going to go through NERPI???


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

fjmas1976 said:


> Need some advice here. I want to attend the part-time/reserve academy that is coming up in January. I need a PD to sponsor me. The PD I thought would sponsor me is dragging their heels and not giving me a straight yes/no answer. How can I go about finding a PD to sponsor me? I work 6 days a week, 10 hours a day, part time college at night twice a week. Can't devote any time to Auxillary PD right now and can't leave the job I am working to try and dispatch somewhere.
> 
> How can I find a PD that is willing to give me a sponsor to get the training I need to at least make me competitive for finding a job? :whaasup:


Most departments are concerned with only one thing when sponsoring someone...."LIABILITY". When asking the town to sponsor you, tell them that you would be willing to sign some sort of "Waiver of Liability" form. This usually makes them move a little quicker.


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

JF5 said:


> If you have no time for even an Auxiliary department which may require at the most: twice a month attendance then how are you going to go through NERPI???


Just asking for some advice on going about this.......didn't ask for any comments/questions about my schedule. By explaining my situation I was saying that I don't have time to work for free as an Auxillary. Yes...I want to be a police officer....and yes I want to attend the part-time/reserve academy. But I also like to pay my bills (actually i don't like it, but the people on the other end do). I also have grown kinda accustomed to that whole habit of eating and having a place to live. I need to work and I can't sacrifice that to work for free ANYPLACE.

That being said.......If I was to attend the part-time academy I wouldn't be taking any night college classes which would free up three nights a week. Thanks for your advice though.............


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2003)

When i attended west boylston's part-time/reserve they actually had a pre-made liability form that i just had to fill out and send to my local pd.

this form was eventually waht made the chief sign on the dotted line


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> When i attended west boylston's part-time/reserve they actually had a pre-made liability form that i just had to fill out and send to my local pd.
> 
> this form was eventually waht made the chief sign on the dotted line


The thing is.....I just went through the hiring process w/this Dept. for a full time position. Made it to the final 6, but didn't get it because of lack of experience/training. I went back and asked the PD to sponsor me to attend Part time/reserve academy in order to gain training and the possibility to work somewhere part time/auxillary to gain experience.

Now they are saying that they are unsure if their sponsoring me would show favortism towards me, etc. ](*,)


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

fjmas1976- Check with your hometown PD and explain your situation to them, or see if your Sheriff's Department in your county would be willing to sponsor you.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Thats when "knowing some one" helps!


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Isn't it that you have to join a Aux. program in order to get sponsored?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

militia_man said:


> fjmas1976- Check with your hometown PD and explain your situation to them, or see if your Sheriff's Department in your county would be willing to sponsor you.


On that note fjmas1976, when you explain to the Chief your situation, I wouldn't go blurting out "I don't have time to work for free". Its called volunteering for your community, like 6 hours a month - which you don't have time for? :blink: Some actually get paid details, which then you might have time for, right? I used to work full-time job and a part-time job while attending class a couple nights a week, And I still managed to "work for free" (Auxiliary). When you post here, sometimes you may get comments and suggestions you won't like. :roll:


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

RPD931 said:


> On that note fjmas1976, when you explain to the Chief your situation, I wouldn't go blurting out "I don't have time to work for free". Its called volunteering for your community, like 6 hours a month - which you don't have time for? :blink: Some actually get paid details, which then you might have time for, right? I used to work full-time job and a part-time job while attending class a couple nights a week, And I still managed to "work for free" (Auxiliary). When you post here, sometimes you may get comments and suggestions you won't like. :roll:


The point of what I was saying is that if I have to choose between working to pay bills, rent,car payments, health insurance, put food on the table, etc. or volunteering as an Auxillary........there really is no choice. People have to work to get by and live.

As far as the hours of Auxillary go......I had heard it was more than 6 hours that was required. I wasn't trying to piss anyone off......I was just trying to get some advice while explaining my current working/school situation.

SORRY IF I OFFENDED ANYBODY :$


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> The point of what I was saying is that if I have to choose between working to pay bills, rent,car payments, health insurance, put food on the table, etc. or volunteering as an Auxillary........there really is no choice. People have to work to get by and live.


Then don't volunteer and look for nothing in return. Take the civil service test and hope to get on that way. Good luck.


----------

